# Work Pictures



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres some pictures from Grande Isle workin the oil spill.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!! :rockn:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That IS cool. The water looks amazingly clear considering there's a oil spill. Figures a guy would have to show pictures with outhouses though


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Swimming poos?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You sick puppy


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey,if the "Catch of the Day" pic is work....sign me up !! LOL !!!
J/K. Cool pics.


----------



## Medic_Up (Feb 5, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> Swimming poos?


Prolly being used as decontamination stations.. Be my guess??


----------

